# MC Coppertone 5spd



## Jewelman13 (Oct 12, 2016)

New to my horde of collectible bicycles 

MC dated One year only color Coppertone Schwinn Stingray 5spd
Before:




After:


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice bike...I love those Coppertones...


----------



## vastingray (Oct 12, 2016)

Sweet bike


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 13, 2016)

Sweet Coppertone !!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow thats a awesome stingray.This is my 1976 schwinn stingray 5 speed


----------



## schwinnray (Oct 19, 2016)

and yet another 68 coppertone has surfaced


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 20, 2016)

I think we should start a registry of these.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 18, 2016)

I have a Feb 68 Coppertone 5 speed fenderless.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 19, 2016)

Here it is in storage.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 19, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 398289 Here it is in storage.




Nice!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks! It's not nos clean, but it is a pretty clean one though.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 19, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> Thanks! It's not nos clean, but it is a pretty clean one though.




Definitely worth having in any collection.


----------



## schwinnray (Dec 23, 2016)

where is that 68 copper from


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 24, 2016)

NorCal


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 24, 2016)

schwinnray said:


> where is that 68 copper from




I found mine in the north east thru a fellow collector


----------



## schwinnray (Dec 29, 2016)

looked familiar


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks really nice jewelman! You have it lookin' like a jewel now...


----------



## 808stingray (Feb 14, 2017)

My restored '68


----------

